# Gardasee:Malcesine oder Torbole



## jockel68 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
möchte als Anfänger am Gardasee biken.Wo sollte man besser buchen Torbole oder Malcesine.
Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2005)

Torbole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (17. Juni 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Torbole




   

oder Riva oder Arco


----------



## jockel68 (17. Juni 2005)

Bringt Malcesine und die Nähe zum Monte Baldo keine Punkte ?


----------



## clemson (17. Juni 2005)

Servus,

die meisten (einfachen) touren gehen halt  in der ecke riva, torbole los.

malcesine hat auch seinen reiz, nettes wtädtchen.......

aber wenns nur ums biken geht und du nicht den anfahrtsweg richtung torbole/riva haben willst ist  torbole/rive wohl als ausgangslage besser.
wobie natürlich monte baldo sehr reizvoll ist.
gibt auch ein paar nette touren in der ecke malcesine aber nicht so viele...

war und bin an beiden  orten öfters je nach laune...da mein favorit campingplatz vor malcesine liegt. camping tonini

mfg clemson


----------



## jockel68 (17. Juni 2005)

...außerdem steht im Marco Polo, daß in Torbile fast nur Surfer sind !
Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## clemson (17. Juni 2005)

also in torbole sind sehr viele surfer und biker

also ein recht sportliches publikum

sind aber nett die surfer oder haste angst vor surfern??  

ums geschichtlich zu sehen....
erst waren da die  segler, dann kame3n die surfer und dann die biker.....

nun durften sich biker und surfer dei waage halten


----------



## stahlgabi (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich kann mich da nur anschließen: Torbole, Riva oder Arco.
Und in Torbole sind mittlerweile so viele Biker, da brauchst Du keine Angst vor den Surfern haben   

Du solltest Dir aber darüber im klaren sein, dass der Gardasee nicht unbedingt das optimale Revier für Anfänger ist - und falls Du nach dem Moser fahren willst: aufgepaßt !!! Das Ding ist mittlerweile bei einigen Touren ziemlich überholt und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit  , dass man immer noch den ursprünglichen Preis dafür zahlen muss.

Die Tour "Passo della Morte" kann man z.B. dieses Jahr vergessen. Da wird eine neue Brücke gebaut und netterweise haben uns die Bauarbeiter über ihre Absperrungen gelassen sonst hätten wir mitten in der Pampe gestanden . . .

Gruss


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2005)

Und wenn du auf den Baldo willst, nimmst du die Fähre nach Malcesine und fährst dann Richtung Torbole runter


----------



## lagobiker (17. Juni 2005)

Na, sind doch sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten.
Wills mal so sagen:

Bist Du noch reichlich jung so fährst nach Torbole und stürztst Dich da ins Gewühl. Da kannst Du auch super biken.
Irgendwann bist es aber mit den Jahren leid ständig dieser Rummel, überall anstehen, Verkehrschaos, kurzfristig kaum Zimmer zu kriegen.

Dann wohnst halt mal in Malcesine, vielleicht in der Via Panoramica, schönes nettes Städtchen, tolle Pizzerias, ganz andere Stimmung eben.

Und zum Radeln?
Gerade für Anfänger bietet sich doch die Monte Baldo Seilbahn an, in 15 min auf fast 2000m - und abwärts musst ja nicht gleich nach Navene, gibts auch eine einfachere Strecken bis Teerstrasse.
Und Du kannst leicht mit der Fähre überall hin fahren, z:b: nach Limone (da kannst auch von Torbole/Riva keinesfalls mit dem Radl fahren!) und fährst eine Traumtour ab Vesio hoch durchs Vallo di Bondo bis zum Passo Nota.

Probiers einfach mal   

LB


----------



## Enduro (17. Juni 2005)

also die grössere Auswahl an nahe gelegenen Touren ist schon ab dem Dreieck Torbole / Riva / Arco, vor allem für Anfänger (was immer das heisst).

Wegen Rummel und so:
mache mal meine persönliche Einschätzung (damit Ihr dann wieder was zum schreiben habt   )

Riva: Jubel, Trubel Heiterkeit = Touristen aller Kategorie und Klassen auch Biker und Surfer, am Abend ziemlich viel los Disco und so für die die's brauchen
grosse Auswahl an Restaurants aller Art und manchmal sogar Platz

Torbole: vor allem Surfer und Biker, wenig Infrastruktur (Restaurant und so..)
anstehen für Platz in Pizzeria gehört dazu
Die Strasse um den See geht mitten durchs Dorf und ist ständig verstopft

Arco: Biker, Surfer und Free-Climber
einiges ruhiger als Riva / Torbole, meistens Platz im Restaurant
ist halt nicht direkt am See

Malcesine:
sicher der schönste der genannten Ortschaften, sehr schöne Altstadt
für mich kein optimaler Startpunkt zum biken
wenig Biker und Surfer (Server  ), dafür aber auch jede Menge anderer Touristen (Auto und Car)

Das ganze gilt aber nur für die Hochsaison

Ich gehe dieses Jahr auch wieder an den Gardasee aber erst im Oktober, dann ist es in Torbole gerade recht, richtig gemütlich überall hat es Platz und man ist trotzdem noch nicht alleine - ausser auf den Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (17. Juni 2005)

Enduro schrieb:
			
		

> Malcesine:
> sicher der schönste der genannten Ortschaften, sehr schöne Altstadt
> für mich kein optimaler Startpunkt zum biken
> wenig Biker und *Server*, dafür aber auch jede Menge anderer Touristen (Auto und Car)
> ...


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (17. Juni 2005)

Wenn Du nach dem Biken noch was erleben willst kann ich Dir nur Torbole empfehlen. Viele Touren starten auch in Riva. Der Klassiker Tremalzo über die wieder "neu" eröffnete Ponale und zurück ist einfach genial.

Auf dem Monte Baldo war ich noch nie. Habe aber gehört, dass es dort ziemlich extrem sein soll...

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall. Ich beneide Dich...


----------



## Enduro (17. Juni 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Enduro schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clemson (17. Juni 2005)

Monte Baldo ist sehr sehr fein...
gibt wie oft  einfachere und  schwerer strecken, je nachdem wie man es wünscht


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Juni 2005)

lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Radeln?
> Gerade für Anfänger bietet sich doch die Monte Baldo Seilbahn an, in 15 min auf fast 2000m - und abwärts musst ja nicht gleich nach Navene, gibts auch eine einfachere Strecken bis Teerstrasse.
> Und Du kannst leicht mit der Fähre überall hin fahren, z:b: nach Limone (da kannst auch von Torbole/Riva keinesfalls mit dem Radl fahren!) und fährst eine Traumtour ab Vesio hoch durchs Vallo di Bondo bis zum Passo Nota.
> 
> ...



Wie prickelnd sich jeden Tag auf den Baldo shutteln zu lassen oder jeden Tag die Fähre nach Limone benutzen zu müssen.  

Malcesine ist sicher ein ganz tolles Örtchen. Vom Preisniveau noch ne Ecke teurer als z.B. Torbole. Die Stadt wimmelt nur so von Rentnern (nicht negativ gemeint). Ich mit meinen fast 30 Jährchen brauch sowas noch nicht, bevorzug da den sportlichen Spirit in Torbole u. will auch jüngere Leute kennenlernen, mit denen ich mich nicht über Prostataprobleme unterhalten muss  . Torbole ist übrigens nur in Ferienzeiten u. an verlängerten Wochenenden überlaufen. Ich war erst wieder letzte Woche 5 Tage. Unter der Woche war`s einfach ein Traum, kein Warten beim Al Porto, keine Biker auf`m 409, Navene Trail auch nichts los. 
Arco find ich auch ganz nett, halt nicht am Wasser, aber baden war mir eh noch zu frisch letzte Woche. 

Alles eine Frage der Planung, ich fahr nur noch außerhalb der Ferienzeiten. Da kannst Du alles geniesen... Jeder hat halt so seine Vorlieben. Was mich allerdings in Torbole extrem stört, dass es keine einzige Pizzaria mit Flair gibt. Überall auf engstem Raum sitzen, kein Style, usw... Ich ess inzwischen meistens schon nachmittags nach`m biken, da hab ich meine Ruhe u. abends lass ich es mir auf`m Campingplatz gutgehen.

Wo auch immer es Dich hinverschlägt, wünsch Dir ne schöne Zeit.

Oli


----------



## jockel68 (17. Juni 2005)

erstmal Danke für die Hinweise.
Der Urlaub geht vom 23.07-06.08 also Haupsaison und fahre mit meinem Sohn 15 Jahre bin selber 36 ab noch ganz fit.
Auf SchickiMicki und Disco habe ich keine recht Lust und Anstehen wegen ner lauwarmen Touri-Pizza muss auch nicht sein.Außerdem werden wir sicher nicht jeden Tag die fetten Touren reiten wollen.Sicher wäre dan Malcesine besser bin mir bloss noch nicht sicher ob die Touren dort geeignet sind.Wie gesagt ich bin Einsteiger, mein Bengel ist zwar supi in der Technik (Trial und Dirt) aber ihm fehlt etwas Kondition,wenn von der Seilbahn erzähle flippt der vor Freude aus "Berg auf ist öde"
Vielleicht könnt ihr noch was zu den Touren am Monte Baldo schreiben oder schreibt wo ich was dazu finden kann.
Nochmal Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (17. Juni 2005)

Hey Jockel,

fahr nach Torbole, da hast Du ALLES. Der flexibelste Ferienort den ich dieses Jahr wieder gerne Besuche. Die ganze Family kommt auf Ihre Kosten. Von der Grossmutter bis zu den ganz kleinen Kiddys haben alle Ihren Spass. Wir waren schon 3 x am Lago in verschiedenen Orten, in Torbole war es mit Abstand am besten. Der Strand ist für Gardaseeverhältnisse: SUPER, die Ortslage ist absolut TOP, ob Du Biken oder Ausflüge machen willst. ( Auto oder Schiff ) Und wenn Dein Junge 1x die Ponale gefahren ist, wird er auch nicht mehr meckern, wenn es Berg hoch geht. Falls doch kann er sich einen Platz im Shuttle zum Tremalzo mieten und danach gemütlich zum See cruisen.   Mein Tipp: Torbole   

Gruss checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2005)

Fahr doch hoch an den Ledrosee, da ist es was ruhiger, die Höhenmeter raufzu weniger und man ist in ner halben Stunde unten am Lago. Grad im August etwas beschaulicher und "italienischer". Wenn man jemanden hat, der einen bei Bedarf shuttled, ist es optimal fürn ruhigen Urlaub. Gibt auch noch FeWos, sind aber nicht billiger als unten oder in Tignale etc.


----------



## lagobiker (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jockel,

also dass Malcesine teurer als Riva/Torbole sei bezweifle ich. Wir fahren ab und zu über s WoEnde hin und buchen total kurz - 
oben ist dann fast nie was zu kriegen (die antworten nicht mal auf email) - in Malcesine klappt das besser.

Einfache Touren findest Du aber auch um Malcesine. Dein Junior wird begeistert sein von der Funivia (Seilbahn) - oben nach Süden die MoserTour 42 "Ronda Mt.Baldo" (hat weitere 900 Hm) oder die nach Norden übern Altissimo (weitere 500 Hm) - alles kein Problem und bringt viel Spass. 
Und wenn doch mal den Mt Velo oder so was fahren willst dann packst das Radl ins Auto (Alternative ist die Fähre) und fährst eben nach Arco oder Riva.

Abends dann in die beste Pizzeria am Gardasee mitten in Malcesine . . .

gruss LB


----------



## dre (18. Juni 2005)

... lass ruhig die Finger von Malcesine. Guck dir den Ort an, wenn du mal keine Tour macht. Als Startpunkte für Touren sind Torbole und Riva einfach die besseren Orte. Und für die Familie, könnt mich jetzt alle schlagen, ist Riva am geeignetsten. Geschäfte, Restaurants, bessere Supermärkte, mehr Bummelmöglichkeiten, mit dem Bike in ca. 10 Min. in Torbole, ruckzuck in Arco, mit dem Auto schnell in Malcesine, in Limone, in Tremosine. Riva ist abwechslungsreicher, will man einmal nicht auf dem Bike sitzen.
In der zeit, in der du unten bist, platzt Malcesine aus allen Nähten.


----------



## jockel68 (18. Juni 2005)

wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sein können.
Habe zwischenzeitlich mal in Torbole wegen Unterkunft angefragt.
Bei folgenden Hotels waren noch Plätze:
Hotel Montebaldo
Casa morandi
Roma Torbole
Aurora

Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den o.g. Unterkünften gemacht.
Hoffe ich nerve nicht.

Danke


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Juni 2005)

Ich war grad bis vor ein paar Tagen in Riva direkt am Fuss des Brione. Der Monte Brione ist der Berg der Riva von Torbole abteilt. Ich finde den Standort ideal. Ausserdem ist das Albergo auch ganz nett.    
(http://www.garnirita.com) 

Von Riva/Torbole/Arco aus kannste halt auch eine Reihe nicht so super-schwere Touren machen. Von Malcesine aus gehts halt gleich steil rauf und am See lang kann man nicht mit Freude radfahren. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die Seilbahn halt Geld kostet. Wenn man das jeden Tag machen möchte, wird´s vielleicht etwas teuer (ich glaub das waren 15EUR oder so pro Mensch+Bike). Ausserdem fand ich persönlich die Moser-Monte-Baldo-Tour nicht so wirklich prickelnd. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## soultrain40 (18. Juni 2005)

Meine 2 cent noch zu dieser Diskussion.   Malcesine vs. Torbole etc.  Ist alles um die Ecke.  Da du wahrscheinlich eh mit dem auto dahinfährst (??) kann man ohne Probleme die Bikes aufladen und zum Start in Torbole oder wo auch immer hinfahren.   Auf den Strassen um den See wirst du micht mit dem MTB nicht finden, ist Selbstmord.   Malcesine ist viel ruhiger und meines Erachtens schöner zum Wohnen/Essen/etc.   Also, kurz gefasst ischegal.


----------

